# Reclaimed silver.



## Tndavid (Nov 25, 2016)

Well I reclaimed my silver from my small inquarting job. Cleaned, melted and poured in my new graphite mold and look at this. Just look at it. I know don't ask. Lol.


----------



## geedigity (Nov 26, 2016)

That is one beautiful looking button/bar. Nice job.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Nov 26, 2016)

Nice chubby, buddy!


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 26, 2016)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> Nice chubby, buddy!


Lol. Thank ya brother. Not to bad of quality for cement silver. One day I'll get me a cell set up.


----------



## Tndavid (Nov 26, 2016)

geedigity said:


> That is one beautiful looking button/bar. Nice job.


Thanks Gee


----------

